# Canine Lice?!!!



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

We took Dini to our usual groomers on Saturday, and she was all nice and fluffy. 

Then the next night after her walk, my hubby was playing with her on the floor when he noticed a little black bug running on her skin, underneath her hair. Of course, we pulled it off right away and checked for more but found none. I quickly applied a dosage of Frontline Plus as well, because coincidentally it also happened to be the due date of her monthly dosage. 

Well, yesterday afternoon, same thing, just as I was about to pick her up, I noticed the same type bug crawling on her skin, underneath her hair as well!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: Again, I pulled it off and searched for more, but found none. I did a little research on the net and based on its description I was able to conclude that it was Canine Lice. (YUCK!!!) It was a dark brown color, flat bug found on the skin, about 1-2 mm in length, no wings- sound familiar to anyone?? 

So of course, I freaked out, immediately took her to Petco where of course I got no help! :smilie_tischkante: (The worker even told me that dogs don't get lice!) I bought flea and tick carpet powder (and spray) to start disinfecting our living room and bedroom where Dini has been spending time in, washed her in a flea and tick shampoo (which I am hoping did not wash off the Frontline application from the night before) and washed everything she has (bed, blankets, toys, pillow cushions, etc.) in hot water in our washer. 

Please tell me- did I just freak out for nothing? Or should I be expecting more little friends to appear on my dog? I've been checking her like a fiend and poor thing, I won't let her run around the house just yet until I can be sure there's no more. I also read that it was possible that she may have gotten it from shared grooming tools (which makes sense to me since she was just at the groomers the day before we found one). But if she did get it that way, how come we only found one? HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd betcha they're fleas. Bring one into the vet. 

I have seen a dog with lice once. Good news is Frontline kills dog lice. Lice are species specific, so even if one got on you, it would die off and could not reproduce on you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 16 2008, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636221


> Lice are species specific, so even if one got on you, it would die off and could not reproduce on you.[/B]



Whew.......That's good news. :smpullhair:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 16 2008, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636221


> I'd betcha they're fleas. Bring one into the vet.
> 
> I have seen a dog with lice once. Good news is Frontline kills dog lice. Lice are species specific, so even if one got on you, it would die off and could not reproduce on you.[/B]


I thought fleas had wings. These two had no wings. But they are fast crawlers though- craxy suckers! 

And also, I was told that if it were fleas, we would have seen about a bunch more by now. Knock on wood, so far its only been those two.

I also thought the Frontline should have killed whatever was left- but since I found one yesterday afternoon, less than 24 hours after I applied the Frontline, I freaked out!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, lice freaks me out......I did read this in the newspaper last week. There are now super lice going around at schools and you cannot kill them by OTC products and the doctors do not have anything for it yet. The FDA is aproving something that is coming out soon that kills these super bug lice in 30 minutes after you apply it. Now I know this does not apply to dogs probably but I would take one and give it to my vet, so he could tell you for sure!!!! Good luck to you......it sounds like you are doing all the right things~~~~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sure it is fleas.  

You probably washed off the Frontline with the flea shampoo. The best thing to do is bathe with Dawn (50/50 water and Dawn, let the suds stay on as long as possible, then rinse). That will kill any live fleas. Then follow up with Frontline to kill any new fleas.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It was probably fleas, you can also use Ivory dish detergent to wash Dini in and it will kill the fleas. I used that on my cats when we had a flea problem and sprinkled the carpet with 20 mule borax powder in the laundry detergent aisle.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

fleas do not have wings. also, from time to time i catch one or two of them on my two who are on advantage. you do not necessarily need to see more than one for it to be a flea.


----------

